# sheeps?



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

My Dad is visiting from out of town. I am Thinking about taking my Dad to either Bob Sykes or Pensacola Pier later today or tomorrow specifically to try for some sheepshead. Plan to use fiddler crabs on #2 (not 2/0) circles with a carolina rig straight down along the columns. Anyone know which of those locations would be better and if my thinking is right? He has never caught one and I do not have a boat right now so would really like to give him a fighting chance to land one. 

If anyone knows of another location better than the two I listed without a boat please let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rooster80 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am going to try the same thing tomorrow. My kids are off school this week so hopefully they can snag a couple sheepies. I am new to the area but they caught a bunch last year in the Indian River Lagoon and had a blast. Good luck and I will put a report up if I get anything.

BTW, Broxson's will have fiddlers in stock tomorrow morning (not for sure where your local bait shop is) as they were out on Monday.


Dave


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Bob sikes or even the new 3 mile drive on should hold some


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tried Bob Sikes late afternoon today. Got one solid hit on a fiddler crab but it just gave it a whack and then nothing. I got no other action at all. Dropped it close to the bridge piers a bunch of times, started bottom and worked my way up to see if they were suspended. The only hit I got was bumping it along the bottom from the drive over piers back towards Sikes carolina style. No idea what hit it cause I did not catch it. It hit once and then ignored it.

I will try again - Good Luck tomorrow Rooster. Hope you do better than I.


----------



## Rooster80 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was out there today from 10:30 - 12:30 with fiddlers and didn't catch a thing. A guy 50 yards down from us caught three nice ones in the span of 15 minutes. I have one more day off work so I may try to head out to Ft. Pickens tomorrow then hit Sikes again and hope to keep my kids entertained lol!

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Did you notice that guy doing anything different? That is frustrating but at least we know they are there. lol


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

I leave mine on the bottom next to the pillings for atleast five minutes without moving. Bring sum crushed up barnacles and chum with them


----------



## Rooster80 (Mar 7, 2011)

Caught one two pounder today at Pickens, hopefully I can get a few more this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mind if I ask where at pickens you had your luck? Great catch.


----------



## Rooster80 (Mar 7, 2011)

Out towards the pier, I always sit at the beach though. Didn't see anybody else pull anything in. Hopefully it really starts heating up soon.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Make sure you are covering up your hooks good and using flourocarbon leader with a real small weight. I go with 8-12 pound leader. Those things are real spooky in clear water. Once they make it out to the pass and are spawning they seem a little less picky. We were using both live shrimp and fiddlers and they liked the fiddlers more (though we did get hits on the shrimp) but the fiddlers also stay on better.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

So a circle through the side of a fiddler like a peeler crab rig is a no go? Ugh, I have a lot to learn when I get off the beach. lol


----------

